# uruguayo/oriental



## livnha

Tengo dos dudas respecto al uso de las palabras uruguayo/oriental para denominar a los ciudadanos de la República Oriental del Uruguay.

1. ¿Cuándo los uruguayos dejaron de autodenominarse orientales?
2. ¿En América Latina, cuáles son los países que utilizan "oriental" en lugar de "uruguayo"?

¡Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Vampiro

livnha said:


> Tengo dos dudas respecto al uso de las palabras uruguayo/oriental para denominar a los ciudadanos de la República Oriental del Uruguay.
> 
> 1. ¿Cuándo los uruguayos dejaron de autodenominarse orientales?
> 2. ¿En América Latina, cuáles son los países que utilizan "oriental" en lugar de "uruguayo"?
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


1.- No sé si se autodenominaron "orientales" alguna vez (lo dudo).
2.- Ninguno que yo conozca, que no son pocos.  Salvo, quizá, por algún periodista o comentarista deportivo que se las quiera dar de ingenioso.
Saludos.
_


----------



## livnha

¡Hola Vampiro!


1. Aquí hay un enlace sobre el tema:http://www.chasque.net/frontpage/relacion/0405/orientales.html
2. En Buenos Aires existe o existió la costumbre de llamar orientales a los uruguayos. Dice Borges, en _Historia universal de la infamia_: "el éxito logrado en París por el pintor doctor oriental don Pedro Figari, la buena prosa cimarrona del también oriental Vicente Rossi".

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

livnha said:


> ¡Hola Vampiro!
> 
> 
> 1. Aquí hay un enlace sobre el tema:http://www.chasque.net/frontpage/relacion/0405/orientales.html
> 2. En Buenos Aires existe o existió la costumbre de llamar orientales a los uruguayos. Dice Borges, en _Historia universal de la infamia_: "el éxito logrado en París por el pintor doctor oriental don Pedro Figari, la buena prosa cimarrona del también oriental Vicente Rossi".
> 
> Saludos.


Ese es un uso más bien literario o periodístico.
La gente común no les dice "orientales", sino simplemente uruguayos, yoruguas, o charrúas (término del ambiente futbolístico).
Y ellos no se autodenominan orientales... aunque alguno habrá, claro está.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En los escritos oficiales, partidas del registro civil y similares, se sigue utilizando. También en canciones de canto popular y en las sociedades nativistas criollas, tradiciones gauchas, etc. En otros ámbitos, especialmente en la comunicación oral, como dice Vampiro, te diría que no, que ha poco menos que desaparecido. Fuera del país es impensable su uso, no nos entenderían. Para problemas basta con que “Oriental” forme parte del nombre del país. En el aeropuerto de Birmingham, un oficial de inmigración, con mi pasaporte en mano, me preguntó en qué parte de Asia quedaba “esto”. ¿Cuándo dejó de usarse en la comunicación verbal? No creo que pueda marcarse un momento. El gentilicio tiene razones históricas, fue el único, por supuesto, hasta el fin de la guerra de independencia con Brasil. Comprendía también a nuestros queridos vecinos del norte, a los habitantes del actual estado brasileño de Rio Grande do Sul, _os gaúchos_. Luego de la independencia , su uso comenzó a competir con “uruguayo”, hasta llegar a nuestros días, en que apenas lo utilizamos.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Calambur

livnha said:


> 2. En Buenos Aires *existe o existió *la costumbre de llamar orientales a los uruguayos. Dice Borges, en _Historia universal de la infamia_: "el éxito logrado en París por el pintor doctor oriental don Pedro Figari, la buena prosa cimarrona del también oriental Vicente Rossi".


No existe tal costumbre. A los *uruguayos *los llamamos tales, o *yoruguas *-que es el _vesre_- y a veces, *yorugas*.
Los relatores de fútbol suelen hablar del _equipo oriental/charrúa_, pero diría que lo hacen porque creen que con eso demuestran lo ilustrados que son.

Borges es un caso especial: él podía decir exactamente lo que le diera la gana -y lo hacía-. Además, en el párrafo que citás hay no poca burla: eso del "pintor doctor oriental"... estaba diciendo que como pintor no valía nada, que en realidad no había que olvidar que era "doctor"; y la "buena prosa cimarrona" -burla total-... y como a Figari ya lo había llamado "oriental", pues a Rossi también.


----------



## Vampiro

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Para problemas basta con que “Oriental” forme parte del nombre del país. En el aeropuerto de Birmingham, un oficial de inmigración, con mi pasaporte en mano, me preguntó en qué parte de Asia quedaba “esto”.


Jajajajaa!!!
No te extrañes, Adolfo.  Me pasó algo parecido en el aeropuerto de Frankfurt: tres horas buscando el counter de LAN Chile.
“¿Qué es eso, una aerolínea?”, era la respuesta más frecuente.
Alguien de uniforme me dijo: “Ahh… no.  Todas “esas” aerolíneas, están en tal y tal lugar” (y me dio las indicaciones de cómo llegar en un tren que recorre el aeropuerto).
Bueno, en ese “tal lugar” estaban las aerolíneas de Vietnam, Indonesia…
Jé.
Y le preguntas a cualquier estudiante sudamericano y al menos sabe que Alemania es un país de África.
¿O era de Asia?
 
_


----------



## Colchonero

Precisamente el domingo pasado, en un restaurante uruguayo que hay aquí en Madrid (y en donde, ¡pásmense!, aún se puede fumar) un camarero (también uruguayo) a quien felicité por lo de la Copa América, me dijo que también se denominan *rioplatenses*. No sé si es así.


----------



## Aviador

Colchonero said:


> [...] (y en donde, ¡pásmense!, aún se puede fumar) [...]


Y yo que pensaba que Europa era un ejemplo digno de seguir .


Colchonero said:


> [...] me dijo que también se denominan *rioplatenses*. No sé si es así.


Por lo menos para mí, sí. Esto es importante para nosotros en este foro desde el punto de vista lingüístico. El castellano de Uruguay es, sin duda, rioplatense.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Sí, estimado, pero comprende a una parte de Argentina, en primer lugar por tamaño y población, y a nosotros también. ¿No sería, salvando las diferencias, como que tú te definieras como ibérico? Pensar que antes se fumaba hasta dentro de los ascensores. No "cualquiera tiempo pasado fue mejor".


----------



## Colchonero

Seria similar, sin duda, y me extrañó; pero quien lo dijo era uruguayo, por eso lo mencioné.


----------



## livnha

Chicos,

¡Muchas gracias! Ya me han ayudado muchísimo, sobre todo Adolfo.

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Bueno, aclaremos. En mi partida de nacimiento dice 'nacionalidad: oriental '. No es un chiste, era así. Hace unos años cambiaron eso y ahora ponen oficialmente 'uruguayo', pero no fue hace tanto. Seguimos siendo orientales, como decían, en el folklore y en el chiste. Pero lo fuimos oficialmente durante muchísimos años.
(Vampiro, creeme).


----------



## Calambur

duvija said:


> *En mi partida de nacimiento dice 'nacionalidad: oriental '.* No es un chiste, era así. Hace unos años cambiaron eso y ahora ponen oficialmente 'uruguayo', *pero no fue hace tanto*.
> ¿Noo?... (¡Mentirosa!)
> 
> Lo extraño es que a los de esta banda nunca se los haya llamado 'occidentales'.


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> Bueno, aclaremos. En mi partida de nacimiento dice 'nacionalidad: oriental '. No es un chiste, era así. Hace unos años cambiaron eso y ahora ponen oficialmente 'uruguayo', pero no fue hace tanto. Seguimos siendo orientales, como decían, en el folklore y en el chiste. Pero lo fuimos oficialmente durante muchísimos años.
> (Vampiro, creeme).


Yo pensaba que eso de “orientales” era de cuando esa zona era la llamada Banda Oriental, más o menos para la Guerra de la Independencia.
No serás de esa época Eduvigis… ¿no?
_


----------



## duvija

Vampiro said:


> Yo pensaba que eso de “orientales” era de cuando esa zona era la llamada Banda Oriental, más o menos para la Guerra de la Independencia.
> No serás de esa época Eduvigis… ¿no?
> _



Es Eduvig*e*s, para vos ! (caramba, ¡hay que explicar todo!) Y sí, nací cerca de la Declaratoria de la Independencia (de quién? España, Argentina, Brasil, y la señal de la cruz de Inglaterra?)


----------



## Peón

¡Qué gran pérdida el haber dejado de lado el término "oriental"! Para mí uno de los más hermosos gentilicios y sin duda una palabra con mucha carga histórica y emocional en el idioma de los rioplatenses.


----------



## duvija

Peón said:


> ¡Qué gran pérdida el haber dejado de lado el término "oriental"! Para mí uno de los más hermosos gentilicios y sin duda una palabra con mucha carga histórica y emocional en el idioma de los rioplatenses.



Yo que sé. Me resulta parecido a llamar a los que nacieron en los Estados Unidos de América, 'americanos', porque 'estadounidenses' es como llamarme a mí 'republicana'. Con 'oriental', aclarábamos que no éramos argentinos, ¡faltaba más!


----------



## Peón

Creo que no se trata para nada de eso. Se me hace que la palabra "oriental", en el mundo rioplatense, es más antiguo y trasciende las más comunes "uruguayo" y "argentino".


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> Creo que no se trata para nada de eso. Se me hace que la palabra "oriental", en el mundo rioplatense, es más antiguo y trasciende las más comunes "uruguayo" y "argentino".


Comenzando por "Los 33 Orientales", que pasarían a llamarse "Los 33 Uruguayos".

De verdad, lo de "orientales" me suena a esa época.  No sabía que fue gentilicio oficial hasta hace muuuuuuy poco, al menos en la época de Duvija.
_


----------



## duvija

Vampiro said:


> Comenzando por "Los 33 Orientales", que pasarían a llamarse "Los 33 Uruguayos".
> 
> De verdad, lo de "orientales" me suena a esa época. No sabía que fue gentilicio oficial hasta hace muuuuuuy poco, al menos en la época de Duvija.
> _



Sip, era el nombre oficial. Tanto que en los EEUU, cuando tengo que marcar de qué 'raza' soy (cosa que existe en todos los formularios) me doy el gusto de poner 'blanca, hispana, oriental', y ahí  parezco mismamente china.


----------



## asm

En "El otro", Borges inicia la conversaión entre sus dos pecualiares personajes con una pregunta: "Señor, ¿usted es oriental o argentino?"

Supongo que esta referencia es otro caso en el uso de este gentilicio. ¿Habría otra opción para interpretar "oriental" en esta pregunta?




livnha said:


> ¡Hola Vampiro!
> 
> 
> 1. Aquí hay un enlace sobre el tema:http://www.chasque.net/frontpage/relacion/0405/orientales.html
> 2. En Buenos Aires existe o existió la costumbre de llamar orientales a los uruguayos. Dice Borges, en _Historia universal de la infamia_: "el éxito logrado en París por el pintor doctor oriental don Pedro Figari, la buena prosa cimarrona del también oriental Vicente Rossi".
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

El DRAE sigue recogiendo el término:*

oriental**.* (Del lat. _orientālis_).
*6.* adj. *uruguayo.* Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.

rioplatense es más amplio:

*rioplatense**.*
*1.* adj. Natural del Río de la Plata. U. t. c. s.
*2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a los países de la cuenca del Río de la Plata.


----------



## duvija

EduardoGonzalez said:


> El DRAE sigue recogiendo el término:*
> 
> oriental**.* (Del lat. _orientālis_).
> *6.* adj. *uruguayo.* Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.
> 
> rioplatense es más amplio:
> 
> *rioplatense**.*
> *1.* adj. Natural del Río de la Plata. U. t. c. s.
> *2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a los países de la cuenca del Río de la Plata.



Los uruguayos viejos seguimos siendo 'orientales', al menos en la partida de nacimiento. Ahora ya es más común decirse 'uruguayos'. Y el nombre legal también cambió.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Dónde vamos a parar! En connotación, *oriental* gana con diferencia.


----------



## duvija

En el artículo que manda livnha, escrito por un muy viejo amigo mío (en todos los sentidos, ya que pasa de los 92...) se defienden todas las posibilidades. A mí, por cariño, me gusta 'oriental', pero creo que uruguayo es más apropiado para que los pocos habitantes del mundo que alguna vez oyeron hablar de la R.O del U., puedan reconocer el nombre y sepan donde demonios está y no solamente porque estamos al oeste de algún río - o sea, que no somos argentinos, digamos.


----------



## Diomedes

Muchos años después... Quiero aclarar que "orientales" no sólo era la nacionalidad oficial hasta hace poco (yo tengo 35 años y soy, por supuesto, oriental), sino que originalmente era la única posible. Antes de que se consolidara la existencia de un estado llamado "República Oriental del Uruguay" (que no es otra cosa que decir "la República que está al este del río Uruguay"), no tendría más sentido llamar "uruguayo"  a los que estaban al este del río que a los que estaban al oeste. Sería como llamar pirenaicos a los españoles, danubianos a los austríacos, etc. Insisto, no era literario, era el único término que existía. Lo de Borges obviamente es un uso expresivo de una persona de una cultura superior, que conocía y quería mucho al país. Pero yo recuerdo haber visto un comentario en YouTube donde una chilena nos saludaba como orientales. Sería una persona mayor y culta, seguramente.


----------



## EnriqueGuillermo

Los uruguayos somos los orientales del Río Uruguay, los que quedamos independientes de este lado, luego del fracaso federalista (artiguista) que abarcaba provincias de un lado y del otro del río, y más al norte también.
Durante el breve dominio portugués, luego brasilero, mirando del lado de lo que ahora es Brasil, resultamos "cisplatinos" por estar entre ellos y el Río de la Plata. 
Los uruguayos seguimos (con cierto desuso) siendo orientales, también dudosamente  cisplatinos, pero mientras un gentilicio tiene un sentido glorioso y ha perdurado, el otro vergonzoso creo nunca se usó para los nativos, si para la región: Provincia Cisplatina.


----------



## Trampero Carlos navarro

Para q entiendan el tema:..la nacionalidad la da el código civil q es el q rigue a las personas o sea civiles..la partida de nacimiento dice oriental y la partida de defunción también oriental..en lo jurídico civil somos orientales. La partida de nacimiento es la vida..y dice oriental. La partida de defunción es la muerte..y dice oriental......por eso somos orientales en la vida y en la muerte también..!!!!


----------



## Circunflejo

EnriqueGuillermo said:


> el otro vergonzoso creo nunca se usó para los nativos, si para la región: Provincia Cisplatina.


Sí que hay ejemplos de uso de _cisplatinos _para referirse a los nativos de la R. O. del Uruguay.


----------



## lagartija68

Calambur said:


> Borges es un caso especial:


No creo que fuera un caso especial. Tenemos hasta la calle Treinta y tres orientales en Buenos Aires. Hace 40 años hubo una telenovela protagonizada por Alberto Mendoza, llamada _El oriental_. Es un uso que proviene del siglo XIX.


_"La trama se desarrolla en el Buenos Aires de inicios del siglo XX, _El Oriental_ (Alberto de Mendoza), hace el rol de un hombre del bajo mundo porteño, en un mundo de intrigas políticas, búsqueda de poder y venganza. Lo llaman "El oriental" ya que en la trama él viene del Uruguay."_ El oriental - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​


----------



## Kaxgufen

Julio Iglesias dijo una vez: "la piel oriental me subyuga" y lo dibujaron acariciando a China Zorrilla.


----------



## Trampero Carlos navarro

livnha said:


> Tengo dos dudas respecto al uso de las palabras uruguayo/oriental para denominar a los ciudadanos de la República Oriental del Uruguay.
> 
> 1. ¿Cuándo los uruguayos dejaron de autodenominarse orientales?
> 2. ¿En América Latina, cuáles son los países que utilizan "oriental" en lugar de "uruguayo"?
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias por la ayuda!



Esta es la explicación por qué somos *orientales*.


----------



## Alemanita

El eslogan de una radio uruguaya:
'Radio Clarín, clavada en el dial - ¡qué lindo es ser oriental!
Radio Clarín Uruguay
(Lástima que esté a punto de dejar de funcionar).


----------

